

Jobs and Hiring – You’re doing it all wrong - Brajeshwar
http://brajeshwar.com/2012/jobs-and-hiring-youre-doing-it-all-wrong/

======
treskot
Totally agree with your point - "if they know everything, they will likely be
best at nothing" this is where most of them get it all wrong.

